# CHRIP technology?



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm debating between a CHRIP unit & std. sonar.

Anyone got a CHRIP unit installed?
How do you like it Vs. std. Sonar?
Would you buy CHRIP again?
Any issues using it in our shallow water systems?


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the same questions, and how does chirp work in fresh water ?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a buddy thats got a Simrad unit with CHIRP. I'm not fluent with it by any means but I can tell you that if your not a button pusher it may not be for you. Its super sensitive. Anything that is suspended in the water such as small marine organisms or seaweed shows up as major clutter. Tweaking the gain will do away with some of it. I'm not gonna approve or disapprove. Its great for seeing suspended fish and bait with a insane amount of detail. Maybe someone with some more experience will chime in.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks 5 prongs....that's sort of what I have heard and read.


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Barefoot, I have CHIRP on mine, your more than welcome to check it out if you would like. Personally I like it, it does take some getting used to though.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Garmin 6208 - GSD26- M265HL X-ducer


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Lower station Garmin 4212 Networked with 6208


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Don't know, but for Bluewater fishing, this pic posted yesterday on THT kind of summed it up for me-100 feet down in Northern Gulf per post.


----------

